# House training



## cnorris (Aug 13, 2013)

Starlight had an little pee accident in the house, my mom is getting frustrated because Star is still having these little accidents. She would like to get the carpet cleaned and because of the accidents she doesnt want to. For the most part she is good, going to the door and scratching when she needs to go out but about once a week she has one. Is it common for puppies to still be having accidents at this age?


----------

